# Matrix for Z?



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Posted this in the Trades forum...

In light of the Q going to PHX, I think this one would make sense:

Phoenix trades: 
C Jake Voskuhl 
SF Shawn Marion 

Phoenix receives: 
SF Aleksandar Pavlovic
C Zydrunas Illgauskas

Cleveland trades: 

G/F Aleksandar Pavlovic 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas

Cleveland receives: 
C Jake Voskuhl
SF Shawn Marion

TRADE ACCEPTED

Cleveland: They get good value for Z while they can. The Cavs get Marion who could be the Pippen to LeBron's Jordan. Along w/ Luke Jackson, they would have an absolutely awesome 3-man wing rotation. In the post, they get Jake Voskuhl, who will hustle, defend, and rebound, which is all they need from their C.

After trade:

Snow/ McInnis
LeBron/Wagner
Marion/Jackson/Newble
Gooden/Varejao(?)/Hunter
Voskuhl/Diop

PHX: They get the final piece to their team - the stud big man. Z would give PHX a very solid starting 5. Pavlovic provides depth and will share back-up wing minutes w/ Casey. PHX would then have the option of resigning Z w/ Bird Rights or possibly doing a sign and trade.

After trade:

Nash/Barbosa/Eisley
QRich/Casey
JJ/Sasha
Amare/Zarko
Z/Lampe/Vroman

I really think this trade would be mutually beneficial.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Do you really think Z fits in? He's a plodding guy with a scary injury history. As much as I'd like to see us get an all-star level center, I'd be happier keeping our guys..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Do you really think Z fits in? He's a plodding guy with a scary injury history. As much as I'd like to see us get an all-star level center, I'd be happier keeping our guys..


I agree, that defense, rebounding ability, and hustle that you used to describe what we now have in Voskhul, is all that we could hope for in a center if we did land one anyway, so personally I say stay away from Z, and keep our current lineup. The only trade for Z that seems somewhat plausible is one involving one of our many wings, leaving Jake right here. 

Also, in trading a young, talented, Voskhul, for an aging injury plagued Big Z, we hurt our future outlook, because we know we're not going to win a championship with Z, or without him, so why not keep the future looking bright for us?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Matrix is a lot better than Z... That sure would be a stupid move... Anyway... if that going t happen we should receive Varejao or Lampe to make this deal more even...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Matrix is a lot better than Z... That sure would be a stupid move... Anyway... if that going t happen we should receive Varejao or Lampe to make this deal more even...


We have Lampe.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Suns are not going to trade Marion for a guy with only one year on his contract. After doing that with McDyess, it is very unlikely they will try it again.

In any case, the Cavs have been reported to have innumerable inquiries on Z and they are committed to keeping him.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected]</b>!
> 
> 
> We have Lampe.


rofl x 1000000 i laughed hard when i read this


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> rofl x 1000000 i laughed hard when i read this


:uhoh:


----------

